# All in house service or separate supplier & printing company



## HAIKA (May 3, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

So right now I am looking into finding the right supplier for my shirts. One big factor that sits in the back of my mind is is it more cost effective hire someone who does everything in-house? As far as supplying the shirts and doing the screen printing for me. They also offer free design advice. Meaning, I give them my design, and they can tweak it to my liking to give it that more professional feel (I'm not that artistic).

Or, should I find a separate supplier and a separate printing company?

Thanks!


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

Hi there

some business outsource everything into a one place can you PM with more detail
I may be able to help you or e-mail me at [email protected]

thanks

Max


----------



## Brewed Life (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Justin, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## cg8540 (Mar 21, 2013)

there are many contract printing companyies with art department. they should be able to handle what you need. if you don't go to contract printer, you will end up paying more for your service. if there's a contract printer without art department, i would consider other contract printers. i've seen many problems with art files that are coming to us . unless the designer knows screen printing process, you will end up paying separate art charge from screen printer.


----------

